# Colorado Light Enthusiast



## FireMedic4Christ

Looks like several want to try to meet up in the Denver area. I checked the room availability and Saturdays are pretty free from Jan 25 thru Feb 22. I know we can't please all and this won't be the only one. What date would work best for you?

Not a big list of topics yet, but I am pretty sure that Sean Meighan will be there demonstrating how to use his "Nutcracker program for RGB lighting" We have a few haunters in our group and welcome anyone to join us.

I will update when a date and location are finalized.

Brian


----------



## FireMedic4Christ

I was able to reserve the same rooms at the South Metro Fire Rescue Headquarters located at 9195 E Mineral Avenue; Centennial, CO 80112 on the lower level for Feb 22 from 9am to 9 pm. Enter the front door and take the elevators down to the basement level. Classrooms will be down the hall to the right. Plenty of room, full kitchen available if we need it. Screen with hookups for your laptop.

I scheduled the whole day, not knowing for sure what we needed. I can adjust once we decide more on what is happening. My thought was to open with some free time to mingle and put names and faces together. About 1000 or so, I thought it would be nice to have a time to review and talk about next years plans. Next is up to everyone else. We could be done, arrange for some kind of training, demo, swap meet, etc. Bring a project you are having trouble with and find some help.

I think for myself, I want to set up my raspberry pi, FPD, a F-16 with pixels & some DMX stuff and make sure I can get it all to work together.

I am mostly a lurker here, but we do have a few Halloween haunters in our group including myself and we welcome anyone to join us.

Brian


----------



## FireMedic4Christ

Doors open at 0800.
Starts at 0900 and will go until people are done. The doors automatically lock at 5pm, but we can still be in there.

South Metro Fire Rescue Headquarters
9195 East Mineral
Centennial, CO 80112

I did not keep a head count but last year we had about 20.

I will make plenty of coffee
David said he would bring donuts.
Feel to bring whatever you would like to share.

For lunch, we can pitch in and order from somewhere that delivers.
pizza, jimmy johns

Full kitchen available if needed.

text or email with questions

firemedic4chris[email protected]


----------

